

Ask HN: job or no job? - mfalcon

I&#x27;m at possibly my last year in college. The last months I&#x27;ve been working on as a remote developer for a company in order to get enough runway for living this year without working for another company.<p>I&#x27;d like to finish college and start a business this year but the problem is the ideas I&#x27;ve doesn&#x27;t motivate me enough to pursue them, so I don&#x27;t have a specific idea in mind in order to start working on it right away.<p>1) Continue working for the company and try to come up with an interesting idea for a business. I won&#x27;t have free time to experiment with new things but I&#x27;ll have extra money to use, maybe, in an intelligent way.<p>2) Stop working and invest the time learning new things, talking with people, making small projects... Maybe this way I&#x27;ll come up with an idea faster than (1). But I have to take into account the opportunity cost here.<p>3) Maybe I can get some freelance projects while doing (2) but taking care of not converting that to (1).<p>I&#x27;d like to know what you think about it, what option(surelly there are more) do you think is best, maybe you could help me realize something I&#x27;m not considering.
======
v2interactive
1

